
Show HN: Spaceboard – Pinterest for Markdown Notes - aciswhat
https://github.com/cktang88/spaceboard
======
aciswhat
Hello HN! This is something I made for personal use, but thought others might
find it useful. It's pretty much just a board that you can add random notes
to, which can be formatted in Markdown or just plaintext. You can also drag
around and rearrange notes, which will auto-tile to not have overlaps. If you
have feature requests/ideas, please feel free to create an issue or PR :)

The demo is here:
[https://spaceboard.vercel.app/](https://spaceboard.vercel.app/)

~~~
ericpruitt
Where's the license?

~~~
aciswhat
Ah, forgot to add. Made it MIT license.

------
azeirah
Fwiw, I made something really similar to this a couple of years ago. It's
available for free on sandstorm.io

[https://github.com/azeirah/brainstorm](https://github.com/azeirah/brainstorm)

Made in meteor

~~~
rapnie
Nice. Tip: add topics such as 'markdown' to repo for findability. I overlooked
this on my recent GH search for markdown projects.

------
idontevengohere
Would be awesome if you could share the notes (either individually, or the
whole space)! I'd probably use this just bc you can arrange things wherever
you want :D

~~~
aciswhat
Yep, this is on the short list of my todos at the bottom of the README.
Unfortunately, this would seem to conflict with the whole local browser
storage setup currently ...

~~~
foopod
A simple way to share a note that would work with your current setup could be
generating a link with the notes content encoded in base64 or similar.

e.g.
[https://spaceboard.vercel.app/content/SGVsbG8gSE4hIFRoaXMgaX...](https://spaceboard.vercel.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)

Like yeah, it's not pretty. But it would work.

------
cetra3
Looks great! I'm a big fan of using markdown for simple formatting of notes.

I've also used the layout library (react-grid-layout) with great success for
my toy lorikeet alerting dashboard project:
[https://github.com/cetra3/lorikeet-dash](https://github.com/cetra3/lorikeet-
dash)

------
MrGilbert
Cool! Add a persistent, server-side storage to it, and you've got a whiteboard
for "work-from-home" situations.

Of course, having a 65"\+ touch display in the office could be useful for this
use-case. :D

------
meagher
Similar to [http://manifest.app](http://manifest.app)

------
5986043handy
This looks awesome! I love the tech stack as well, huge fan of
TypeScript/React/Next.js

------
stephenr
Does not work, at all, on mobile for me (iOS)

